
How Banks Unwittingly Finance Mass Shootings - sergeant3
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/24/business/dealbook/mass-shootings-credit-cards.html
======
foolrush
Title is wrong. They don’t unwittingly do it.

